# A True Story (I was told)



## Reformingstudent (Mar 30, 2006)

A few days ago I was having some work done at the local Ford Dealership. A blonde came in and asked for a seven-hundred-ten. 

We all looked at each other and another customer asked, "What is a seven-hundred-ten?" 

She replied, "You know, the little piece in the middle of the engine, I have lost it and need a new one." She said that she did not know what it was but this piece had always been there. 

He gave her a piece of paper and a pen and asked her to draw what the piece looked like. She drew a circle and in the middle of it wrote 710. He then took her over to another car, which had its hood up and asked, "Is there a 710 on this car?" 

She pointed and said, "Of course, it's right there.


----------



## ANT (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 30, 2006)

That just means you need a special kind of proprietary lubricant:

http://www.mobil1.com/USA-English/Lubes/PDS/GLXXENINDMOMobil_Pegasus_710.asp?Print=yes


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## CDM (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## Scott Shahan (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## Arch2k (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## turmeric (Mar 30, 2006)

So did they sell her some muffler-bearings?


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 30, 2006)

I have been in the Auto industry for 10 years now and have never heard of that.. too funny!!!


----------

